# Peja Replaces Webber In All-Star Game [Merged]



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Peja Replaces Webber In All-Star Game*

http://www.nba.com/allstar2003/stojakovic_030130.html


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Peja Replaces Webber In All-Star Game*



> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> http://www.nba.com/allstar2003/stojakovic_030130.html


that caught me off guard.mainly because peja missed some time with injuries.i would have thought brand,being a pf would have made sense.also ginobilli making the rookie game for yao,you could have made an argument that casey jacobsen had slightly better numbers.the league isnt shy about wanting to feature foreigners.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Peja Replaces Webber In All-Star Game*



> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> you could have made an argument that casey jacobsen had slightly better numbers.the league isnt shy about wanting to feature foreigners.


No, this isn't true. Here are their stats:

Jackobsen - *5.8 PTS*, .386 FG%, 1.0 AST, .47 STL, .13 BLK, 1.10 RB

Ginobili - 5.3 PTS, *.411 FG%*, *1.5 AST*, *1.06 STL*, *.24 BLK*, *1.80 RB*


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Peja Replaces Webber In All-Star Game*



> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> http://www.nba.com/allstar2003/stojakovic_030130.html


Like I said before the League is a joke. Brand deserved to be there more than some Peja. David Stern is a clown:upset:


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

Stojakovic? Should of gone to Elton Brand, or Finley.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

The reason it went to Peja is quite simple.


There * has * to be at _ least one player _ from the best team in the NBA in the All-Star Game.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> The reason it went to Peja is quite simple.
> 
> 
> There * has * to be at _ least one player _ from the best team in the NBA in the All-Star Game.


Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't Dallas the team with the best record? Who the best team is a matter of opinion. I do agree, however, that he was chosen so that at least one person from Sacramento would be at the all-star game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Stojakovic replaces Webber @ the ASG.*

Was just announced.

-Petey


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

Few hours late their buddy... Thanks though. 


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=17691


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

If Elton Brand would have been selected, the top 5 teams in the West (Dallas, Sacto, San Antonio, Portland, Utah) would have had 3 players total playing, while West teams under .500 (Lakers, Seattle, Clippers) would have had 4. At some point winning has to count for something. It's bad enough that the Suns (26-21) and Rockets (24-20) have two players each while the Blazers (28-16) and Jazz (27-18) have zero between them. I love Brand's game, but the Clippers are 17-28. A player should not make it to the All-Star game on a team that far under .500 unless that player is putting up absolutely dominant numbers with no help, and neither of those factors are true for Brand.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Doh, sorry!

-Petey


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*[Merged by JGKoblenz]*


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I think Peja is a good pick, i kind of shrugged my shoulders but you can't really argue it much. I would have preferred Finley, but if you were to pick the player off the Kings to represent them after Webber, it would have to be Peja. Plus he has been on fire as of late.

Showcasing foreigners? Give me a break, its not like they picked Nicholoz Tslifvc... whatever from Denver, Casey Jakobson is a decent rookie in limited time, but theres no way he deserves it more than Manu.

STuart


----------

